# 6.5 update fails....



## Digital Finger (Mar 16, 2016)

with this messsage which means nowt to me- anyone shed light?

tried twice an hour apart
"Lightroom CC/6 Update – March 2016
There was an error installing this update. Please quit and try again later. Error Code: U44M1I210"


----------



## clee01l (Mar 17, 2016)

Take a look here: Error U44M1I210 when installing Adobe Creative Cloud or Creative Suite 6 updates


----------



## Digital Finger (Mar 17, 2016)

clee01l said:


> Take a look here: Error U44M1I210 when installing Adobe Creative Cloud or Creative Suite 6 updates


thanks!

Ooo...Checked that out and...well just way too complicated...(to do)


----------



## Denis Pagé (Mar 17, 2016)

But do this update apply to Digital Finger's _perpetual_ licence?...

But then, I think the perpetual version is 5.7.1 for which the install/update is Solution 3 in Cletus' link.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 17, 2016)

Digital Finger said:


> thanks!
> 
> Ooo...Checked that out and...well just way too complicated...(to do)



Really? Assuming you are using an administrator account on your Mac (most people do, the default is administrator), the solution is to deinstall Lightroom and then reinstall it. It usually requires a restart between deinstalling amd reinstalling, but apart from that it's straighforward.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 17, 2016)

Denis Pagé said:


> But do this update apply to Digital Finger's _perpetual_ licence?...
> 
> But then, I think the perpetual version is 5.7.1 for which the install/update is Solution 3 in Cletus' link.


The Adobe link may reference LR5.7, but it also is a standard Adobe Error message that applies to ALL of Adobe's products including Elements, Illustrator and others. 
You can Google the Adobe Error code (as I did) and get a host of hits.  It is the installer that is failing NOT the app being updated. 


> Many update errors are caused by missing or modified files that Photoshop requires, typically removed by a disk cleanup utility (such asCleanMyMac or MacKeeper). Make sure that you have the latest updates for your cleanup utilities or discontinue use.
> 
> Explanations of error codes:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jknights (Mar 17, 2016)

I had a problem when I installed LR6.5.

This solved it.

If you run on Mac El Capitan, like I do, there may be an issue with the Lightroom 6.5 update as it needs the permissions for certain directory structures changed/confirmed/modified.
There is an Adobe fix for this but it needs some extra legwork!
OS X El Capitan: Set permissions for items on your Mac viewlocale=en_US 

Issue
Lightroom CC 2015.4 or Lightroom 6.4 crashes or hangs when you open the application. This can also happen with Photoshop or Bridge.


Solution
*Change the permissions on three folders and their contents to Read & Write and also the enclosed sub-folders.* 
Adobe applications need to write to these folders when they open and during use.

Use this Apple technote:

OS X El Capitan: Set permissions for items on your Mac viewlocale=en_US

to perform the permissions changes on these folders:

/Users/[user name]/Library/Preferences/
/Users/[user name]/Library/Application Support/Adobe/ 
/Users/[user name]/Library/Caches/Adobe/

Note: The user Library file is hidden by default on Mac OS X 10.7 and later. For temporary access to the user Library file, press Option and choose Go > Library in the Finder.


----------



## Digital Finger (Mar 17, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> Really? Assuming you are using an administrator account on your Mac (most people do, the default is administrator), the solution is to deinstall Lightroom and then reinstall it. It usually requires a restart between deinstalling amd reinstalling, but apart from that it's straighforward.



OK not complicated but a flipping hassle


----------



## Digital Finger (Mar 17, 2016)

Jknights said:


> I had a problem when I installed LR6.5.
> 
> This solved it.
> 
> ...




Many thanks - sounds promising - I'll try that

My lightroom also keeps asking me every now and then to log into LR mobile, or to register

-registered ages ago so this is just a glitch IMO -usually I just ignore it


----------



## Jknights (Mar 18, 2016)

I get the same problem with my LR6.5 it insists that I need to log into LR Mobile even though this isnt possible with a Perpetual license.
I just Cancel out.

Small pain.


----------



## Digital Finger (Mar 18, 2016)

Jknights said:


> I get the same problem with my LR6.5 it insists that I need to log into LR Mobile even though this isnt possible with a Perpetual license.
> I just Cancel out.
> 
> Small pain.



yeah, that it is


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 19, 2016)

Jknights said:


> I get the same problem with my LR6.5 it insists that I need to log into LR Mobile even though this isnt possible with a Perpetual license. I just Cancel out.


If you sign in, it'll probably stop harassing you, even though you don't have a subscription.


----------



## Digital Finger (Mar 19, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> If you sign in, it'll probably stop harassing you, even though you don't have a subscription.



thanks Victoria - I have no idea how to sign into LR Mobile though


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 19, 2016)

When it comes up asking you to sign in, you should be able to do it in that dialog.


----------



## Digital Finger (Mar 19, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> When it comes up asking you to sign in, you should be able to do it in that dialog.



ah OK thanks Victoria


----------



## Jknights (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks Victoria.  I will try signing in with my AdobeId.


----------



## Digital Finger (Apr 2, 2016)

I tried the above with no success so waited a while to see if anything has changed and did it again (uninstall-downloaded from adobe and reinstalled) but still can't get it to update 
 and the link for manually downloading only goes to 5.7


----------



## Digital Finger (Apr 3, 2016)

*Issue: The Adobe update 13.0.1.2 errors with code U44M1I210.
Solution:* Restart your system, then download and install the updates manually. See Error U44M1I210 when installing updates for more information.

BUT there actually is no manual update download for  LR v6 on any of the links provided in the help pages


REALLY not helpful


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 3, 2016)

I agree that they should provide a link on a page like that, but it's really not that difficult to Google for it and find this: Install Photoshop Lightroom


----------



## Digital Finger (Apr 3, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> I agree that they should provide a link on a page like that, but it's really not that difficult to Google for it and find this: Install Photoshop Lightroom




thanks Johan it never occurred to me that it was even available if it wasn't listed on Adobe's official help for this issue


----------



## PhilBurton (Apr 3, 2016)

Digital Finger said:


> *Issue: The Adobe update 13.0.1.2 errors with code U44M1I210.
> Solution:* Restart your system, then download and install the updates manually. See Error U44M1I210 when installing updates for more information.
> 
> BUT there actually is no manual update download for  LR v6 on any of the links provided in the help pages
> ...



That is one UGLY workaround.  

Phil


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 4, 2016)

Digital Finger said:


> thanks Johan it never occurred to me that it was even available if it wasn't listed on Adobe's official help for this issue



If that help page says 'Install Lightroom and the updates manually', then it seems logical to me that there must be manual installers available someway...


----------



## Digital Finger (Apr 4, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> If that help page says 'Install Lightroom and the updates manually', then it seems logical to me that there must be manual installers available someway...



me too - except I assumed that Adobe would not hide them. For me the logic was that if Adobe had suggested updating manually and provided a link to do that then if the update wasn't there then there must , logically, be a reason for that.

For me the logical path stopped right there.Perhaps it's my age. I guessed it was because they were being unhelpful and awkward. I didn't realise it was a game where you have to work out where they have hidden it. Perhaps I should have asked my kids to explain the logic of that to me 

So..I was wrong and you were right and I think you for your wisdom and help


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 4, 2016)

I suggest you bookmark this page: Keeping Lightroom Up-to-Date


----------



## Digital Finger (Apr 8, 2016)

Jim Wilde said:


> I suggest you bookmark this page: Keeping Lightroom Up-to-Date


thanks


----------

